# Crawfish???



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are there enough crawfish at East Canyon to catch for a family boil? If not, is Strawberry or Starvation the place to go? thanks in advance for any info.
K


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ut1031 said:


> Are there enough crawfish at East Canyon to catch for a family boil? If not, is Strawberry or Starvation the place to go? thanks in advance for any info.
> K


I've tried lots of places but nothing ever gave us enough. The best I ever did was Strawberry though.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply LL.....PM sent!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Water has been too cold for too long this year, crawfish populations are still pretty low from what I've seen.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Lost.

I have caught crawdads in East Canyon many times but there aren't a ton of them in there and generally they are fairly small. For some reason they are kind of gritty there too.

Strawberry is definitely the prime place to catch a grip of them. Scofield has decent ones too.

Here is a good thread on recipes: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/127889-crawfish-boil.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Strawberry is definitely the prime place to catch a grip of them. Scofield has decent ones too.


Set out traps my last trip up there a few weeks ago. We caught a grand total of 2. Need some warm water for them to get active and start laying eggs.

-DallanC


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

People were catching bucket loads at Strawberry Saturday night,


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

lifesshort said:


> People were catching bucket loads at Strawberry Saturday night,


July and August are the best months there


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Last 2 years up at Strawberry we have found some decent numbers, but most had eggs...which we threw back. You need to get away from the normal parking areas and boat launches...as those areas get picked pretty good.


----------



## CrawDad (Jan 5, 2020)

Late to the thread. The family and I just started crawfishing last year (scofield, strawberry). Once water temps warmed up catching got easier.

Built our own traps (similar to Crayster). Caught a couple hundred in a few hrs then steamed them (similar to the Frog Bone method). So good!

Planning to catch a lot more this summer.


----------

